# hopefully my fish will be ok



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

i have a standard 29 gal goldfish tank. (5 fish total) i went to go feed them and noticed my smallest guy (a red comet) wasnt swimming as swiftly as they all normally do and then shortly after, i notice he wasnt swimming at all. i got his attention and he swam to me and his internals look swollen, red and blue.

so i took him out of my tank put him into a hospital tank (about 2.5 gal) with only air and cut up a frozen pea into small pieces. was that the right choice? do you think he was overfed/swimbladder? i did notice that his scales above his head inbetween his eyes look a little different. any suggestions? thanks guy i hope hes doin better tomorrow


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

he died. still dont know y. i did do a water change about 36 hours prior with cleaning the filter too before i noticed


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

well i dont know how he died. where the other 4 goldfish, comets or fancies? they make a lot of waste so skipping a water change could end up bad.


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

Chances are it was swim bladder. I'm sorry you lost him!
Keep monitoring your other fish for any changes in behavior.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

see idk what the consider comet and fancies b.c fish are so in-breed now a days. my other comet has such a beautiful tail and then i my other 3 would be consider fancies. i do a water change every 10-14 days, but i did a lil more work this time b.c i had algae building up on the walls of my tank so i cleaned it. i am monitoring my other fish and they all look fine. the one i lost was my oldest one i had too


----------

